# Things People Say to Photographers.



## jwbryson1 (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## camz (Jan 19, 2012)

How about during the shoot.  When using bounce flash the favorite one I've heard: 

"*Mr. photographer, your flash is facing backwards*".


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jan 19, 2012)

camz said:


> How about during the shoot.  When using bounce flash the favorite one I've heard:
> 
> "*Mr. photographer, your flash is facing backwards*".



Good one.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 19, 2012)

He missed to two most-used clichés.....

"Don't forget to take the lens cap off!" and "I'll break the camera...."


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 19, 2012)

I was pretty underwhelmed by this video.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jan 19, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> I was pretty underwhelmed by this video.



And you needed to share.  I understand.


----------



## Mo. (Jan 19, 2012)

480sparky said:
			
		

> He missed to two most-used clichés.....
> 
> "Don't forget to take the lens cap off!" and "I'll break the camera...."



Lmfao, so true.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 19, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > I was pretty underwhelmed by this video.
> ...



Yeah, it was boring. Everyone and their mom is putting out a "Sh!t [demographic group] says" or "Things people say to [a professional of some sort]". 

It's old, played out, boring. Yawn. 

Sorry.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jan 19, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...



Truth be told, it didn't blow me away either.  But I posted it for those who may be interested.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 19, 2012)

He missed one of the actual MOST-common questions real people ask!! "*Can you get my good side?*" or variations thereof, like, " *Can you make sure you only show my good side?*" and also, from the more-assertive people, virtually ALL WOMEN, "*No, no, that's my bad side...I only wanna' be photographed from my good side.*"

It is astounding, the number of clients who think they have a good side and a bad side--even though they have ZERO clue about lighting, either short lighting or broad lighting, or any photographic techniques to emphasize or de-emphasize features, facial structure,etc. I swear, I think the "good side" mental image these people have was often formed as the result of just ONE,single good photo of themselves!!!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 19, 2012)

Derrel said:


> He missed one of the actual MOST-common questions real people ask!! "*Can you get my good side?*" or variations thereof, like, " *Can you make sure you only show my good side?*" and also, from the morer-assertive people, virtually ALL WOMEN, "*No, no, that's my bad side...I only wanna' be photographed from my good side.*"
> 
> It is astounding, the number of clients who think they have a good side and a bad side--even though they have ZERO clue about lighting, either short lighting or broad lighting, or any photographic techniques to emphasize or de-emphasize features, facial structure,etc. I swear, I think the "good side" mental image these people have was often formed as the result of just ONE,single good photo of themselves!!!



I recently had a client that was all about her "good side". I just wanted to tell her to sit down, shut the **** up, and let me take the goddamn photo with the lighting I set up! I took literally like 40 frames of her, because she was so unsatisfied with how her face looks, or how her collar was falling, even though she looked great in all the photos. I don't get it. I was hired to do quick, well lit headshots that followed a theme (they were for a business), not to sit there and do a half hour glamor shots session. The other employees I was photographing had like 5-10 frames done of each, and I proofed them on site in minutes. People these days... I tell ya.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 19, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> I recently had a client that was all about her "good side". I just wanted to tell her to sit down, shut the **** up, and let me take the goddamn photo with the lighting I set up! I took literally like 40 frames of her, because she was so unsatisfied with how her face looks, or how her collar was falling, even though she looked great in all the photos. I don't get it. I was hired to do quick, well lit headshots that followed a theme (they were for a business), not to sit there and do a half hour glamor shots session. The other employees I was photographing had like 5-10 frames done of each, and I proofed them on site in minutes. People these days... I tell ya.



Reason number 1 why I don't do portraiture/weddings any more.  Landscapes don't talk back to me.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes, Tyler, your experience is very familiar to me,and to many others. It's REALLY quite a common issue in people photography.

You know one thing about people that is really interesting is this: the kind of person who says she, I never like photos of myself!" can often be brought to incredible heights of delight by simply...wait for it...wait for it...get your minds out of the gutter people...by having her dress in a simple, symmetrical garment that has no writing on it, and no buttons, and then a while after the session has been done, like a day or two, then showing her images which have been "flipped". (laterally reversed images)

These people (as do most people) "see themselves" only as a reversed image in the mirror. Try it sometime...slip in one or two or three frames with a neutral background and clothing that does not show a left and a right side (i.e. no button-front shirts, no obvious pendants that spell things out, and no Hollister or Abercrombie T-shirts, no football jerseys, etc. Shoot a BUNCH of shots, then flip a few of them, and only after the flipping, review the images with them--and you know what--they will gravitate to the reversed images.

Please try this sometime.


----------



## kassad (Jan 19, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> Yes, Tyler, your experience is very familiar to me,and to many others. It's REALLY quite a common issue in people photography.
> 
> You know one thing about people that is really interesting is this: the kind of person who says she, I never like photos of myself!" can often be brought to incredible heights of delight by simply...wait for it...wait for it...get your minds out of the gutter people...by having her dress in a simple, symmetrical garment that has no writing on it, and no buttons, and then a while after the session has been done, like a day or two, then showing her images which have been "flipped". (laterally reversed images)
> 
> ...



Brilliant


----------



## jowensphoto (Jan 20, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Yes, Tyler, your experience is very familiar to me,and to many others. It's REALLY quite a common issue in people photography.
> 
> You know one thing about people that is really interesting is this: the kind of person who says she, I never like photos of myself!" can often be brought to incredible heights of delight by simply...wait for it...wait for it...get your minds out of the gutter people...by having her dress in a simple, symmetrical garment that has no writing on it, and no buttons, and then a while after the session has been done, like a day or two, then showing her images which have been "flipped". (laterally reversed images)
> 
> ...



Great idea! Sneaky and awesome. LOL


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jan 27, 2012)

them - "i always look like crap in photos"
me - "ill make you look like a million dollars"
them - ( i show them picture) "Wow, I look great."


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 27, 2012)

On the issue of 'good side'.  Most people probably do indeed have a 'good side'.

I've read several articles/tutorials from a photographer who studied under Monte Zucker.  One was about facial analysis as one of the first steps to taking a great portrait.  The majority of people aren't visually symmetrical and will probably look better from one side, than from the other.  If we, as photographers, can determine this, it can help.

Although, what we think is their best side, and what they think...may be complete opposites.    :roll:


----------

